# Amateur Photographers - Why Do We Do It ...... Really



## Tropicalmemories (Oct 30, 2019)

For the Professionals it's a job, and probably a passion too, but I'm curious about what motivates the rest of us?

We buy new equipment based on reviews that highlight a 0.02 second focus speed improvement or an extra 2 megapixels, we nearly come to blows over DSLR's vs Mirrorless or film vs digital, we travel back to the same place to capture a stunning landscape image, invest in lighting and backdrops to make the perfect portrait, sit in drafty hides to capture birds in flight and arrive early at sporting events to comandeer the ideal vantage point ...... but why?

Our friends prefer selfies on their phones, hosting sites like Flickr or Instagram are filled with other photographers trying to atteact 'likes', and almost nobody bothers to comment on other peoples images, and the few active critique sites are dominated by people who seem to feel that every image  needs to follow their very specific rules for the genre, or its just wrong.

The Photo Forum is a little oasis in this ocean of selfishness and rudeness that comprises the wider photographer's social network.

So why do we do it?

Is it just for our enjoyment?


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 30, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Is it just for our enjoyment



Pretty much. Why do you think it's any different then other pastimes. There was a time when I had quite a bit of money sunk into golf clubs, cart, etc., to play a game with others just like myself who would never play professional. It was for the enjoyment, a chance to step out of the daily grind.

With photography there's an added benefit of satisfying the creative urge that most people have. For me it fits in well with other pastimes like woodworking, carving, and colored pencil drawing. It fills a niche.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 30, 2019)

Myself I began a long time ago to preserve memories. Once I managed my first couple of okay wildlife images however that changed. It became a goal to learn more to be able to get the next best shot. Now that again has taken a slightly different turn. I now try and ensure my photography skills are becoming more proficient in areas that I don't normally shoot such as macro, landscape, astro etc.

I happen to be motivated by self learning. It's how I learned to weld, build CNC machines, play music etc. So when a new challenge that i'm interested in presents itself, I love to tackle it. Since it's for fun I have no timeline so I can learn as I wish to.

I would generalize that most get into photography for the want to be able to create/capture something beautiful. As a friend says only some photographers are self loathing enough to one day say "I think I should make money at this." lol


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Oct 30, 2019)

Yes, same for me - I also started by trying to capture memories of events and travels, primarily for myself and family.

Recently I started posting more images to several social sites, but realised that with a few notable exceptions, complete strangers are not generally interested in other poeople's images  (no surprise really), so I've retreated to a very few sites and only post if I want specialist expert feedback to help me improve, or  to take part in a fun themed thread.

Having said that, I do enjoy looking at other people's images myself, especially if they mention the equipment used and a background story.

But I think there's a risk that getting recognition on social media can become the primary aim, leading people to lose sight of why they take photographs.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 30, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> We buy new equipment based on reviews that highlight a 0.02 second focus speed improvement or an extra 2 megapixels, we nearly come to blows over DSLR's vs Mirrorless or film vs digital, we travel back to the same place to capture a stunning landscape image, invest in lighting and backdrops to make the perfect portrait, sit in drafty hides to capture birds in flight and arrive early at sporting events to comandeer the ideal vantage point ...... but why?



same reason a mechanic buys a torque wrench.


----------



## limr (Oct 30, 2019)

Because I love art but can't draw.


----------



## RVT1K (Oct 30, 2019)

Braineack said:


> Tropicalmemories said:
> 
> 
> > We buy new equipment based on reviews that highlight a 0.02 second focus speed improvement or an extra 2 megapixels, we nearly come to blows over DSLR's vs Mirrorless or film vs digital, we travel back to the same place to capture a stunning landscape image, invest in lighting and backdrops to make the perfect portrait, sit in drafty hides to capture birds in flight and arrive early at sporting events to comandeer the ideal vantage point ...... but why?
> ...



Professional or shade tree mechanic? 
I've been working on my own cars since my first car and have a pretty significant collection of tools (including two torque wrenches) but I'm not a pro. 

I've been interested in photography for a long time, I consider myself an avid amateur. I like to capture images that I find interesting, I don't know how else to define it.


----------



## Original katomi (Oct 30, 2019)

For lots of reasons for the fun, for the achievements of capturing the moment creating something meeting and chatting even via here to like minded others being a hobby I can say, to hell with the rule book unlike some hobbies which are so tightly regulated.  The ability to do my own thing, regardless of how basic/old my kit is. And yes that moment of wow I have achieved what I was trying to do


----------



## CherylL (Oct 30, 2019)

Because it is fun, the short answer.  I enjoy learning new things like editing techniques and shooting.  The cold winter months are good for watching CreativeLive videos.  I've been the family video person for 2 decades starting with converting old tapes.  And now moved into photography.  My grandkids are well documented.  Plus it gives me something to interact with them.  Hopefully they will want to take up the hobby.

As to sites like Flickr, I have a core group of schnauzer lovers.  I like their photos and they like mine.  If you are going on those sites to build your brand that is a different story.  You have to give in life to receive.  Get in a group that has your same interests.  

The FB photo groups are more of just a "Like" fest.  People don't want actual critique.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 30, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Tropicalmemories said:
> ...



I own two torque wrenches as a shade tree mechanic.  I'm not putting a cylinder head back on without one...

I'm not going to try to shoot a decent portrait session using the wrong tools.



> Our friends prefer selfies on their phones, hosting sites like Flickr or Instagram are filled with other photographers trying to atteact 'likes', and almost nobody bothers to comment on other peoples images, and the few active critique sites are dominated by people who seem to feel that every image needs to follow their very specific rules for the genre, or its just wrong.



my friends also call me when they need above-par images taken...


----------



## Soocom1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Photography
Target shooting
Art
Music
cooking
Auto repair
woodworking
metal lathe work
chicken husbandry
gardening
hiking
camping
history
motorcycle riding
4x4ing


These are few of my favorite things... 

Why? 

'cause...


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 30, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> For the Professionals it's a job, and probably a passion too, but I'm curious about what motivates the rest of us?
> 
> We buy new equipment based on reviews that highlight a 0.02 second focus speed improvement or an extra 2 megapixels, we nearly come to blows over DSLR's vs Mirrorless or film vs digital, we travel back to the same place to capture a stunning landscape image, invest in lighting and backdrops to make the perfect portrait, sit in drafty hides to capture birds in flight and arrive early at sporting events to comandeer the ideal vantage point ...... but why?
> 
> ...



I’m not sure what my motivation was when I started this hobby.  I’ve always been fascinated by a really good photo and being able to create that type of photo myself makes me happy.  These days, I enjoy the process of seeing the photo in my mind and figuring out how to make it happen.  While I’m a fairly social and friendly person most of the time, there are days where I’m a bit of a lone wolf and this hobby satisfies my need for solitude and quiet.  For me there is nothing more refreshing than a few hours out alone with my camera.  

As far as social media and photo sharing sites go - there are supportive groups out there.  You just need to be really selective.  I’m not looking for a group where everyone “likes” everything but I do appreciate a group where the goal is to help others grow and not one that’s full of people who make themselves feel superior by attacking other’s work.  

A comment is so much more valued than just a “like”.  I think you get back what you put in on social media.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Nov 20, 2019)

Photography is one of several hobbies I have acquired over the years. They are all pleasant pastimes and quite diverse. The common denominator is I enjoy perusing them.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 20, 2019)

The desire to create something that will live beyond me.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 20, 2019)

I have always loved wildlife and for me with my photography, turned it into a serious hobby since my retirement.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 21, 2019)

As a full time professional photographer, I don't think this is my job.  It's something I love to do and  I just happen to get paid for it.  Before I got paid to do what I do, the idea of translating my imagination into something that others can see is amazing.  Over time, it becomes so precise that it is even better than what I have in my own head.  It's a lot more fun when that happens.


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 21, 2019)

Because I can't draw.  Also, I like the smell of film.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 22, 2019)

Maybe because i was a  artistic student in school.. in kindergarden i painted the tee pees we made for american indian study with deer and buffalo and horses... everyone was impressed... since i was not a very outgoing student  and i did not seem to excel in anything else like  my art.... It became  my expression and my way of dealing with all the  peer pressure we face as a kid .. so now photography brings this enjoyment to me again with capturing all the beauty and things we take for granted.. gives me a really artistic feeling in my life again  since my art mostly was of animals.. and nature.. my photos have given me much pleasure..so much like my long ago art.


----------



## JoeW (Nov 22, 2019)

1.  Why do people play music on the weekend?  They aren't going to get gigs or make money.  We do this because we like getting better at something, we like mastery.  And for some of us, the "mastery" element is a critical piece.

2.  It's creative.  Some people paint.  Others throw pots.  We make photographs.

3.  It's fun.  Fun for different reasons (go new places, go cool places, meet interesting people, see the world from a different perspective).

4.  And I agree with Derrel's response of something that will outlive him.


----------



## pocketshaver (Nov 28, 2019)

The Photo Forum is a little oasis in this ocean of selfishness and rudeness that comprises the wider photographer's social network.

So why do we do it?

Is it just for our enjoyment?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Its only an "oasis" because it fits YOUR own particular interests.  Pay attention to each individual photo forum and youll see that each one has its own regional elitism levels and its own hatreds on equipment.
> 
> British Commonwealth all seems to be devout followers of fixed lens bridge cameras and the whole "super zoom" compact camera.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen1300 (Dec 2, 2019)

For me it started in a darkroom in the house I grew up in.  My dad would take me down and show me what he did. He was semi-professional. 

I was fascinated at taking the photos, developing the negatives, and prints - black and white. So many mistakes that when that one photo came out as imagined, it was magic. 

I have to be honest that digital has spoiled me. It has probably made me lazy in developing this craft. 200 captures producing maybe 20 useful sports images. 

After taking it semi serious for 35 years, I’m now trying to look more closely at my process.  Take more time and have more patience in learning. 

I don’t see myself going pro. I do it for me. I don’t want the pressure of pleasing others with my work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Dec 9, 2019)

Braineack said:


> Tropicalmemories said:
> 
> 
> > We buy new equipment based on reviews that highlight a 0.02 second focus speed improvement or an extra 2 megapixels, we nearly come to blows over DSLR's vs Mirrorless or film vs digital, we travel back to the same place to capture a stunning landscape image, invest in lighting and backdrops to make the perfect portrait, sit in drafty hides to capture birds in flight and arrive early at sporting events to comandeer the ideal vantage point ...... but why?
> ...



Not necessarily! I buy torque wrenches so I can wrench on my cameras!
But then again, I buy hammers so I can fine tune my lenses!!! LoL
SS


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 9, 2019)

@Tropicalmemories I though of you the other day when a couple of articles came across my news feed. Perfect answers to the "why do we do it" question. Could this be the answer to less stress and living longer? and if you're older Participating in Activities You Enjoy


----------



## patrickt (Dec 10, 2019)

When digital arrived and I quit enjoying photography I listed the steps in my photography and ranked them by what I enjoyed. Then I kept a log of time spent on the various steps. I found my least favorite activity, editing, was consuming most of my time. My favorite activity, getting out and taking photos and the associated meeting of people, was consuming relatively little time. I corrected my time allotments and am enjoying once again walking the streets of Oaxaca, Mexico, meeting people and taking photos. That's the part I enjoy.

I met a Mixtec woman with a newborn baby boy that the doctors said would only live a week. She asked me to take photos of her and the baby. I took the photos with tears running down my face and went back a week later and gave her prints. A year later I returned and the baby was doing fine. Once again, the doctors were wrong.

I also learned that Momma, or Grandmomma, would take the prints so I started making enough for the mother and two grandmothers.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 10, 2020)

I saw this cartoon and immediately thought of this thread and the question about why we do it.


----------



## TWX (Jan 12, 2020)

Braineack said:


> Tropicalmemories said:
> 
> 
> > We buy new equipment based on reviews that highlight a 0.02 second focus speed improvement or an extra 2 megapixels, we nearly come to blows over DSLR's vs Mirrorless or film vs digital, we travel back to the same place to capture a stunning landscape image, invest in lighting and backdrops to make the perfect portrait, sit in drafty hides to capture birds in flight and arrive early at sporting events to comandeer the ideal vantage point ...... but why?
> ...



Eh.  I don't think your analogy holds well.  I buy tools like torque wrenches when I need to torque-down something to a very specific spec.

Tropicalmemories described something more like buying an 88 tooth ratchet when one already has a 72 tooth ratchet, as opposed to using the old Craftsman coarse-toothed raised panel ratchets that come in most of their kits.  Going from 5 degree swoop to a four degree swoop is almost meaningless, but going from a twelve degree swoop to a five degree swoop is very noticeable.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jan 13, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> I saw this cartoon and immediately thought of this thread and the question about why we do it.
> 
> View attachment 184974


 
Yes - I think for me that's the key point, it makes me (and hopefully my subjects in the case of portraits) happy.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jan 13, 2020)

TWX said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Tropicalmemories said:
> ...



Interesting analogies - I think we all agree that we do photography as it makes us happy, but some of us (me included) also have a fascination with the hardware.  I understand this if having the latest and most technically advanced equipment adds to the enjoyment, but what prompted my original posts was two realizations ....

1. I realized that posting my images on photographic forums, more often than not, makes me less happy.  I'm either disappointed in the lack of a response, or disappointed by the response 

2. I realized that after upgrading my camera body to a larger and more advanced model, I still use the smaller and simpler old body more often.

So for 2020 I plan to be much more selective about where I post images, and I hope to resist any new equipment purchases too.

But like January gym memberships - let's see how the year goes.

(... and your post made go to the shed and click my wrenches - seem to have a healthy number of clicks per rotation   )


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 13, 2020)

I call it my photo therapy.


----------



## TWX (Jan 13, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> (... and your post made go to the shed and click my wrenches - seem to have a healthy number of clicks per rotation  )


Careful now, I've left many a mechanically-inclined forum for an excess of tool-polishers.  *grin*


----------



## jscraig07 (Jan 15, 2020)

I got into photography, originally film, because I grew up in a pretty artistic family and was the only one among my siblings who could not draw, paint or sculpt. I was good at technology though, so photography seemed a natural way to create something. I have been working at it, on and off, for about 50 years, having made the transition to digital in 1999. I do it because I enjoy creating something, want a constant challenge to improve, love the technical side, and find it relaxing and enjoyable to do. 

I buy new gear not because it is new, but to help overcome some technical challenge or to expand my available choices when taking a photograph. 

I don't expect to create anything that will outlive me, I expect someone will cancel my cloud accounts and reformat my harddrives after I am dead and my work will vanish much as I will. But I do this for me, for my pleasure, not because I think I have some vision or talent to share with the world. I avoid social media outside of a few photo forums, and seldom post things online. It comes down to doing something fun that lets me continue to compete with myself.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 31, 2020)

Hmm I definitely dont use anything as often as my latest and greatest.

Granted, its a Nikon D750. Its not actually recent.

My photos will live on ... on other peoples harddrives, and on some websites.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Feb 6, 2020)

I suspect by now most readers have discovered the answer to the OP's question is "because...".  The remainder of the sentence is as individual as the person stating it. It has been a very interesting thread.


----------



## otherprof (Feb 6, 2020)

I thought this quote from Agatha Christie was quite a good answer.


----------



## otherprof (Feb 7, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> For the Professionals it's a job, and probably a passion too, but I'm curious about what motivates the rest of us?
> 
> We buy new equipment based on reviews that highlight a 0.02 second focus speed improvement or an extra 2 megapixels, we nearly come to blows over DSLR's vs Mirrorless or film vs digital, we travel back to the same place to capture a stunning landscape image, invest in lighting and backdrops to make the perfect portrait, sit in drafty hides to capture birds in flight and arrive early at sporting events to comandeer the ideal vantage point ...... but why?
> 
> ...


With photography, as with sex, it is the amateurs that have the most fun.


----------



## weepete (Feb 7, 2020)

Well ultimatley it's a very personal question. To paraphrase what Harry Chapin said "if only the world could see what I see, it would be as truely beautiful as I am"

Ultimatley, sometimes I go to beautiful places. Sometimes I'm there at times the landscape overwhelms me and I just need to try and share part of what it feels.

I feel very connected to a rural seascape, I see beauty and majesty as the sun kisses the sea, I see meteors shooting between planets over an almost deserted sea loch with towering mountains. I hear owls, see sea eagles circleing as gulls get skittish, I hear the stags on the rut miles away. I see the saturation of colour between the yellow tombola and green grass even as the cloud shrouds the island. I see the double rainbows. I see the pink fog over the loch as the dawn sky reflects off the tendrils sitting on the water. I see the bleak mountains, the mercyless sea and the warmth of human kindness. 

So I try my best to capture a little bit of that.


----------

